# No Emotiva ?



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I noticed the ads and links to the Emotiva site are no longer on the HTS website anymore. What gives? Are they simply no longer a sponsor, or is there more to this? I linked to the Emotiva site daily, checking for sales and new product info.:scratch:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Blainetsuds said:


> I noticed the ads and links to the Emotiva site are no longer on the HTS website anymore. What gives? Are they simply no longer a sponsor, or is there more to this? I linked to the Emotiva site daily, checking for sales and new product info.:scratch:


I clicked on there link in the Sponsors section, and it still works... Where are you clicking?


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

On the HTS home page their add is no longer at the top or bottom of page.


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Found them in the sponsor page, thanks.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The A4Less ad has also dissappeared, but still on the vender list as well.

I was wondering what was up also! I feel like we send them a lot of business. :dontknow:


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I wonder if the removal of these ads has anything to do with new owners .Maybe revenue driven. HTS is one of my favorite audio/video sites and the only one I post on. Before the sale, I was considering making a donation to show my appreciation for this site. But now would I be making a donation to a company?


----------

